# Oh man!



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

So ever since I rooted like a week or two ago i've been wanting to flash like crazy! Any one else become a flash addict? Haha "Hi my name is David and I'm a flash addict" 8P

sent from my CM7 Thunderbolt


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sir I'm ganna have to ask you to step away from the phone.....and provide me the crack lol jk.

I know exactly what u mean


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

There is a crack flash addict in all of us!


----------



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I just like the feeling that I'm able to change to something different whenever I want

sent from my CM7 Thunderbolt


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Read the signature...

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

I feel the same way. Always reading forums now looking at different themes, roms, and screenshots. I used to casually browse the forums. Now I find myself checking the numerous hours a day. I've been very hard on my battery lately tweaking and playing around with settings and the appearance of my phone. The best part is even after all the use it's getting the battery still lasts 2x as long as it did on stock! The options available make it very easy to be come a Flash Addict!


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

You know when you're an addict if you flash your current ROM with the same ROM.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I suffered from this affliction for awhile, now I'm in forced rehab.


----------



## NonBeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

I think there is a drug on the market to help you out. It's called iPhonerathall.


----------



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> I suffered from this affliction for awhile, now I'm in forced rehab.


Side effects Lockdown ness & Safarism


----------

